

SaaSquatch Radio Ep4 Casey Armstrong – Full Stack Marketing - codercraig
http://www.referralsaasquatch.com/saasquatch-radio-episode-4-casey-armstrong-full-stack-marketing/

======
codercraig
Content Breakdown

0:30 – Introduction

2:10 – Full Stack Marketing

3:44 – T-Shaped Marketing Funnel

5:30 – Using Twitter Ads and Conference Hashtags to Reach Your Target Market

7:10 – Onboarding Tactics and Leaky Funnel Problems

8:50 – Getting Users to Their ‘Aha’ Moment to Create Word-of-Mouth Virality

9:30 – Creating Human Interaction Inside Your Product

10:20 – How to Target Your Competitors’ Customers

13:25 – Takeaways – Get Out There and Do It!

Essential Quotes

“Get your users to the ‘Aha’ moment right away.”

“Take advantage of marketing channels your competitors’ aren’t using.”

“Find ways to engage with your competitors’ customers.”

Read more: [http://www.referralsaasquatch.com/saasquatch-radio-
episode-4...](http://www.referralsaasquatch.com/saasquatch-radio-
episode-4-casey-armstrong-full-stack-marketing/)

